# I need to sell my UK car in Italy, maybe someone here is planning to drive back to UK?



## Therealgeorgebest (Mar 11, 2021)

I have an Audi A6 Avant, Le Mans edition 2litre diesel, in great condition. I love this car so much, and have driven it from Scotland all around europe to Italy. I've been here since October but now I need to sell it. So I either need to drive it all the way back to UK to sell it, or, preferably find someone from UK in Italy that wants a car and can drive back to UK with it.. I hope that makes sense! Any suggestions are more than welcome  thanks so much


----------

